# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  محرومیت کنکور

## niloofar ABI

سلام دوستان لطفا کسی اطلاع داره پاسخ بده
 من امسال سراسری اوردم ولی نرفتم چند سال محروم میشم ؟ 
امسال میتونم کنکور شرکت کنم یا اصلا حق شرکت تو کنکور ندارم؟  چون دانشگاه ازاد و سراسری یکی هست کنکورش ایا میشه ثبت نام کرد و بعد رفت ازاد یا کلا نمیشه؟
بعد اینکه من که محرومم میتونم کنکور 97 بدم با نه؟

----------


## -AMiN-

سلام شما چون روزانه قبول شدین یک سال از انتخاب رشته های روزانه محرومین از کنکور محروم نیستین و میتونین کلیه رشته های غیر روزانه ( شبانه-پردیس ها-مجازی-آزاد-پیام نور) انتخاب رشته کنین
محرومیتتون هم فقط شامل 96 میشه 
موفق باشین

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام دوستان لطفا کسی اطلاع داره پاسخ بده
>  من امسال سراسری اوردم ولی نرفتم چند سال محروم میشم ؟ 
> امسال میتونم کنکور شرکت کنم یا اصلا حق شرکت تو کنکور ندارم؟  چون دانشگاه ازاد و سراسری یکی هست کنکورش ایا میشه ثبت نام کرد و بعد رفت ازاد یا کلا نمیشه؟
> بعد اینکه من که محرومم میتونم کنکور 97 بدم با نه؟


سلام

1 سال محروم هستید
به نظرم 96 میتونید کنکور شرکت کنید ولی حق ندارید کد رشته های روزانه (دولتی) رو انتخاب کنید
بله 97 میتونید

موفق باشید

----------


## amirhossien000

سلام ببخشید میخواستم بدونم اگه حتی اصلا انتخاب رشته نکنم برای دانشگاه بازم برای کنکور سال بعد محروم محسوب میشه یا نه؟

----------


## roc

> سلام ببخشید میخواستم بدونم اگه حتی اصلا انتخاب رشته نکنم برای دانشگاه بازم برای کنکور سال بعد محروم محسوب میشه یا نه؟


نخیر 
فقط در صورت قبولی در رشته محل های روزانه از کنکور محروم میشید

----------

